# Bookshelf Speaker Project



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

I have always wanted to build a pair of speakers, finally have the tools and know how to do it! I will skip over the technical details of the speakers, I posted all that on a DIY HiFi forum. However, enjoy the pictures of the cabinet build!

Link to all the pictures is HERE.

Cheers,

Gavin :nerd:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...! Excellent execution, sharp corners, grain match...the whole shabang...!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

They would still look great even if they were playing Thump-Thump music!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work , and probably one of my favourite subjects. I’m not seeing what your using for drivers ?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive Gavin.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks like an excellent build and fun project. Especially like the speaker stands, very generic  They appear to be completely sealed using biscuit joints. There's no access to the inside or am I missing something?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Look great


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those look really nice, Gavin! How do they sound - are you pleased?

David


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They look really good.


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Nickp said:


> Very nice...! Excellent execution, sharp corners, grain match...the whole shabang...!


Nickp--Thank you for noticing the time I spent on details like the grain match!



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very nice work , and probably one of my favourite subjects. I’m not seeing what your using for drivers ?


RainMan--I built them from a kit designed by Paul Carmody, it uses a Tymphany, BC25TG15-05 Tweeter and Dayton, DC160, 6.5″ Classic Woofer. The kit can be purchased at Meniscus Audio and it is very reasonably priced.



sreilly said:


> Looks like an excellent build and fun project. Especially like the speaker stands, very generic  They appear to be completely sealed using biscuit joints. There's no access to the inside or am I missing something?


sreilly--The speaker 'stands' I think you are referring to are the plastic buckets I used just for testing them in my den, nice catch! :wink: They use K&M wall mounts, the black piece on the back is only half the mount, the other half attaches to the wall, very solid! The only access inside the cabinet is through the woofer cut out, it should be plenty of room if I needed to get in there and fix something. The biscuits helped me get the edges lined up with very little sanding required, very strong joints too!



difalkner said:


> Those look really nice, Gavin! How do they sound - are you pleased?


difalkner--Yes, I am very pleased with the sound and I am very particular about my audio gear. They are a perfect fit in the application I am using them for, my shop space! Now it is even more fun to spend time out there tinkering on stuff.

I appreciate all the 'likes' and kind comments, I had to overcome some obstacles to get these to turn out as well as they did. I learned a lot and hope to build a more expensive pair of speakers some day.

Gavin


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gavin I think you have a great idea gaining experience from this build , as I’m sure having the knowledge you gained will come in handy when you build the towers .

My dream is to build a speaker designed similar to Focals grand utopia’s , but without the crank . I’m thinking a guy could design different wedges that could interlock and be changed out between enclosures to get the perfect imaging


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Gavin I think you have a great idea gaining experience from this build , as I’m sure having the knowledge you gained will come in handy when you build the towers .
> 
> My dream is to build a speaker designed similar to Focals grand utopia’s , but without the crank . I’m thinking a guy could design different wedges that could interlock and be changed out between enclosures to get the perfect imaging


That would be quite the challenge! The cool thing is, you might be able to build it in stages, taking on one section at a time. I imagine the Focals are fully adjustable for dialing in the listening room, that may be the most difficult part of it all.

The ones I have been slobbering over are the Estremo Mk2 from Selah Audio.

I also like these kits designed by PBN Audio.

If you get around to building a pair, be sure and post some pictures!

Gavin


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

WoodFrog said:


> That would be quite the challenge! The cool thing is, you might be able to build it in stages, taking on one section at a time. I imagine the Focals are fully adjustable for dialing in the listening room, that may be the most difficult part of it all.
> 
> The ones I have been slobbering over are the Estremo Mk2 from Selah Audio.
> 
> ...


They are actually adjusted with a crank . Amazing that the system of lead screws and a crank does not add any distortion from vibration. 
I guess when you pay a quarter million US per pair , they don’t have too many issues .
It is on my list of things to get when I win the Lottery .

But my idea was to build the separate chambers , than get the alignment/ imaging figured out with all the chambers , then secure them with some kind of a removable locking wedge that keeps each chamber attached to the other .

Or I could cheat and just do this .


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Wow, beautiful execution on those bookshelf speakers, and you get to look at them and hear them every day.

I've been away from here the last few months, continuing on my car re assembly and also doing an old school Alpine sound system in a 1971 Cadillac Coupe de Ville.

Blind mounted baffles, seat backs and amp rack, all made from 3/4" mdf and upholstered in a close to OEM black low pile carpet. The right side baffle had a wedge mount fabricated to hold a 10" Pioneer free air woofer (using threaded inserts) to blow through the original 6x9 rear defroster hole. Should be firing it all up this week and finally get back to my Mustang build, which will include a set of Focal Power K2 front 7" cast basket woofers and a pair of their matching Kevlar dome tweeters that I finally found after a year of searching.

Sorry to hijack with this ghetto build but, hey it got me to post something lol.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent looking speakers, Gavin... Nice work.


----------



## Racegrafix (Oct 6, 2020)

pretty cool


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A superb finish. What amp/pre-amp are you using?


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

harrysin said:


> A superb finish. What amp/pre-amp are you using?


Harry,

I am using a Linn Sneaky Music DS with these speakers, it is an all-in-one streamer/preamp/power amp. It only has 20 watts/channel but it has proven to be more than enough power for the Classix II's!

Gavin


----------

